# Cloud eye?



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

1. Please explain the problems with your fish/when and how they started
I bought the fish from a guy that has many discus but not enough time to give them there proper care when he was bagging her he dropped her on to wood! I think thats when the white started or it was before that happened.




2. Symptoms (i.e. turning dark, excess slime, not eating, clamped fins, flashing, darting, clamped gills, white/yellow/green poop, hiding, headstanding or tailstanding, white on tips of fins, rotting or fungus, blisters/ white zits on fish, bloated, cloudy eyes, wounds)

cloudy eyes really thick white on one of the eyes the other is a lighter film.





3. What medications/ treatments that you have already tried and results. Include dosages and duration of treatment.
melifix

water & salt




Tank/Water 

4. Tank size and age, number and size of fish

29 gallon not sure the age of the fish at least year old 5 inches

5. Water change regime/ how long has tank been running/ bare bottom or gravel/ do you age your water?

water change is everyday to every otherday/ a month/ bare bottom/ no

6 Parameters and water source;

- temp ____82_

- ph ___7.0__ 

- ammonia reading __0.00__

- nitrite reading __10.0!!!__

- nitrate reading __.20__

- well water __?__

- municipal water __?__

7. Any new fish/plants added recently

no





pics

















I just did a 80% water change after seeing that

and now nitrite is at 3.0 ill keep trying to get that to 0


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Eye could have been damaged by the net when the fish was caught,or by wood that the fish was dropped on:-(.
Salt at one table spoon per five gallon's and daily, or every other day fifty percent water change will hopefully show improvement.
Last photo shows either fish waste and or blood worms laying on the tank floor and this should be removed within an hour after feeding the fish to prevent elevated ammonia or nitrite levels.
Sponge filter should be cleaned every three or four day's in old aquarium water or dechlorinated water (no tapwater).
Would observe waste from fish to see that it is solid rather than stringy or clear looking. If it is the latter,,I might consider adding anti-parasite medication such as Prazi-Pro as per instruction's.
Would leave light's off over holding tank to relieve any stress that may be induced by bright light's.
Would use PRIME water conditioner/dechlorinator for all water changes.
Would try and offer a wide variety of pellet,flake,and or frozen foods as opposed to just one or two.
Hope the fish begins to improve.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

1077 said:


> Eye could have been damaged by the net when the fish was caught,or by wood that the fish was dropped on:-(.
> Salt at one table spoon per five gallon's and daily, or every other day fifty percent water change will hopefully show improvement.
> Last photo shows either fish waste and or blood worms laying on the tank floor and this should be removed within an hour after feeding the fish to prevent elevated ammonia or nitrite levels.
> Sponge filter should be cleaned every three or four day's in old aquarium water or dechlorinated water (no tapwater).
> ...


thanks very much I will try your advice an hope for the best !


----------

